# Topics > Fun and humor >  Washing robot, Simone Giertz, Stockholm, Sweden

## Airicist

Developer - Simone Giertz

----------


## Airicist

I built a hair washing robot

Published on May 6, 2016




> I made a robot to wash my hair. It's built using two Hitec servo motors, Actobotics from Servocity, an Arduino UNO and a 6V battery pack. Good times.

----------

